# CC hits



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Just wondering if anybody has a CC hit for Antlerless tags yet?


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Nope, but I don't think we will start seeing them until next week.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I actually get more excited for the antlerless draw results than I do for the Bucks and bulls results. Pretty much every year I come to expect to draw unsuccessful on bucks and bulls with the exception of a general season tag the high prices for tags also adds a little bit of anxiety. With the antlerless tags if you draw you pay a minimal fee and your chances are awesome..... 

So far I have drawn the following ratios:
5 Doe pronhorn tags:1 Archery buck pronghorn tag
4 antlerless elk tags:0 limited entry elk tags
7 Antlerless deer tags :0 limited entry tags 
1 Antlerless Moose tag: 0 Bull Moose tags 

After 13 years of unsuccessfuls on the Bucks and bulls I really look forward to the occaisional successful. I love hunting the baldies!!!!! 8) :lol:


----------



## RKurelowech (May 15, 2008)

Should be happening soon. Last year I applied on 6/18/10 and my credit card got hit for my cow elk tag on 6/25/10. I just checked and nothing yet.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

We need a crossed fingers emotion....


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

just got a hit for cow elk on my cc so there starting to come in. let the party begin


----------



## BIG (Nov 12, 2009)

I just got nailed for 2 cow tags.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I got hit for a cow tag today. Seems pretty quick.......... NICE!! I wish the regular L.E. was this fast.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

My friend got his cc hit today!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Nothing yet, but I expect it soon. Between me and my two sons we should draw something!


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Congratulations and good luck to all.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

3 pending charges for our house hold......


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Pending charge for cow elk!! It's about time. Four points, headed to Deseret with my 8 year old boy!! I think he is more excited than me. The last time he was up there his mom shot an antelope!!!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Antlerless Elk for me! SWEET!


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

What are the chances to draw out for a cow with no points?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

horsesma said:


> Antlerless Elk for me! SWEET!


Very good!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

holman927 said:


> What are the chances to draw out for a cow with no points?[/quote
> 
> Depending on what unite you are trying to draw.It going to start getting tougher and it going to turn in to like the bucks and bull draw.Good luck.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah with zero points it really depends on the unit. I have two points and put in for cow elk on the north manti unit. Last years odds were 100% for two points but that doesn't mean anything this year.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Nothing yet for me, hoping for at least an elk tag, maybe a Deseret doe antelope tag if i get lucky.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

holman927 said:


> What are the chances to draw out for a cow with no points?


I don't know what the chances are, but I drew this year with zero points. However I generally don't draw until I have 1 or 2 points.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

Pending charge for me for a cow elk - about time with 3 points


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

lifeisgood said:


> Pending charge for me for a cow elk - about time with 3 points


Congrats, which area??


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Cc hit. Looks like I will have a lot of elk this year with me drawing my limited bull tag as well.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

The Cache unit, but I rethought the points thing and I only had 2. For some reason I included the point I would have gotten this year, when I posted. I had already figured I would not draw when I applied and convinced myself I had 3. My bad


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

cow tag for me, but crap, I put down two units so I dont know which one....why do I torture myself like this?


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I am losing faith that my house hold will get any anterless tags this year. With 2 doe and 3 cow points I thought this would be the year.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

The suspense is killing me... My dad and I put in as a group and we put the application on his credit card. He has been in Mexico for a fishing trip for the last 5 days and he will be staying out there for the next 9 days.... 

I wonder if he will come home first or if I will get the email from nevada?


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

kailey29us said:


> I am losing faith that my house hold will get any anterless tags this year. With 2 doe and 3 cow points I thought this would be the year.


Don't give up so soon, there is still plenty of time for your CC to get hit.


----------



## 3point (Nov 8, 2008)

kailey29us said:


> I am losing faith that my house hold will get any anterless tags this year. With 2 doe and 3 cow points I thought this would be the year.


My son had 3 points for elk and when I checked the odds he would draw any unit we applied for. I would think the same applies to you.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

No elk, but did draw a doe for Bear River area.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

3 cow elk tags in my house. Geeze! I'm starting to wish I put in next year, and bought a point. 3 is alot.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

No antlerless for me this year but thats ok because I get to hunt with both my son's for archery deer. Good hunting to all who drew a tag.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

FINALL!!! 1 Elk (my 15 y/o son) and 1 Doe (me) looks like my 13 y/o is not hunting antlerless, but he drew last year.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

My son drew his cow elk tag for the Kamas unit (12 yrs old, first time putting in) and me and a buddy both drew our cow tags (zero points) for South Slope Yellowstone. 

Best part is that my son will have a cow elk tag and deer buck tag in his pocket at the same time hunting the same area where last year on the opener of the deer hunt we watched a group of 11 elk walk right past us. At 12 I never dreamed of such a thing. I'm so stoked right about now for his hunts this fall.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Two cc hits in our house, now just got to wait and see which two drew tags....my 12 year old is excited.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks like my boy and I will be hunting skin heads this fall. Don't know for sure what unit yet but more then likely it will be the Diamond Fork unit. This will be my 12 year old boys first year hunting it's looking like its going to be a good year. So far he has a general season deer tag and now a cow elk tag. Now I need to decide if I am going to purchase him a spike elk tag or just hunt water follow instead the first part of October. 

400bull


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

Two tags, My wife's first hunt ever! Geez hope we got the same unit :?:


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

holman927 said:


> What are the chances to draw out for a cow with no points?


Looks like the chances are good. I have a pending charge on my card. 8)


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Got hit for an antlerless elk tag, 0 points :mrgreen:


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Still hoping for a doe pronghorn tag. Hopefully my dad will draw his deseret doe tag being is he has 2 points. :?: I am just happy I got an elk tag


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Will they hit cards more than once? Or if I have one hit am i done?


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Will they hit cards more than once? Or if I have one hit am i done?


It is still possible for them to hit your card again, but if it goes 3-4 days without getting another hit I wouldn't expect anymore hits on your card. I am hoping I get hit again for a doe antelope, but i am happy with an elk. I guess we'll have to wait and see. 8)


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Im impatient when are we going to start seeing emails one cc hit two of us applied -8/-


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Cow tag for me. Although I would gladly give it up for my son to hunt doe antelope. I thought that they reserved 20% of the antlerless tags for youth. He is only 12 and this is his first year of hunting, but a father can wish and hope can't he?


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

thats the boat im in i hope my son drew his cow tag come on emails


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Cow tag!!!!!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

When are the cc hits supposed to happen? I don't see that I've had anything hit. Are people still getting new hits?


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Muley crazy I'm right there in the same boat. Come on antelope tag!


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Straight from the DWRs web site 
"Opportunity for youth

Twenty percent of the permits for antlerless deer and elk and doe pronghorn have been reserved for hunters 18 or under."

I do believe my boy was able to capitalize on this as he was able to draw a cow tag this year that required a minimum of 1 preference point last year.

I am counting down the days until I get to hit the hills with my boy for the first time ever. I am just as excited for this years cow elk hunt as I was 10 years ago when I drew my Monroe Archery LE elk tag. 

400bull


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Cow elk for me!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I was finally able to pull a cow Elk tag on a CWMU. Now its just a waiting game to find out which one. If I remember correctly my first choice was Deseret Land. I think I had 2 or 3 points.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Dodger said:


> When are the cc hits supposed to happen? I don't see that I've had anything hit. Are people still getting new hits?


The hits can happen between now and July 14th, there is time left for sure, as you can already tell a lot of us have had some CC hits.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

MuleyCrazy said:


> Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > When are the cc hits supposed to happen? I don't see that I've had anything hit. Are people still getting new hits?
> ...


All the CC charges for antler less permits were processed on June 29th and the 30th..
All they have been doing this week is working cards that were "Denied" payment..

There is a possibility a few more lucky guys may get charged when some can not
make payment OR they are not able to make contact after 5 attempts, then 
then next applicants on the draw list will receive those permits................


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> MuleyCrazy said:
> 
> 
> > Dodger said:
> ...


All i was trying to say was more hits *could possibly* happen between now and from the time we receive our offical draw results. I apologize for not being as clear as i could have. I had no idea all the CC charges were processed in a two day period. I guess all that means for me is, is that i didn't draw an antelope tag  That's okay though...


----------



## reaper (Nov 18, 2010)

My card was not hit until this monday and it had nothing to do with lack of funds or denied payment.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Cow elk for me! South Slope, late hunt. The only one I put in for! It's funny, we had been wondering why our account was off by $45... I couldn't think of anything that was $45. I had totally put it out of mind. I'm way too busy!!!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

MuleyCrazy said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> > MuleyCrazy said:
> ...


Thanks. Looks like I'm riding the bench again this year.


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

My two brother, two sons, and myself drew cow tags. I am excited, and a bit concerned as there are so many tags this year!!! I am not sure why they are killing so many cows this year? It will be very crowded on some of these hunts with several hundred tags.

I am excited to find out where we drew. Only two of us put in together. One of us also drew for a two doe CWMU permit.


----------



## Little Nessie (Apr 5, 2011)

ELK TAG FOR ME!! I'm sooooooo excited! This is my first hunt. No hits for my boyfriend though...Guess he just gets to tag along with me


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Little Nessie said:


> ELK TAG FOR ME!! I'm sooooooo excited! This is my first hunt. No hits for my boyfriend though...Guess he just gets to tag along with me


Since hes "tag'in along",,,,,,,
Make sure he has a good backpack, game bags, 3 Sharp knifes, a Wyoming saw,
AND 2 Gatorade's and some water....


----------



## Little Nessie (Apr 5, 2011)

I've got most of that myself...but I'm only 100lbs so he'll prolly have to "help" me drag out my elk


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Little Nessie said:


> I've got most of that myself...but I'm only 100lbs so he'll prolly have to "help" me drag out my elk


Please be aware that you don't "drag" out an elk, you "pack" it out, so listen to Goofy, at least on this issue!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> MuleyCrazy said:
> 
> 
> > Dodger said:
> ...


I hope this isn't the case!!! I haven't had a hit and it seems unlikely that I didn't draw a cow elk tag on Wasatch Mtn West (540 resident tags) with 2 points, OR a doe deer tag with 1 point, OR a doe antelope tag with 1 point, Or with a $5,000 credit card with only $90 for medications on it. I do get solicitation-type phone calls with Nevada numbers, but with no caller ID's and no messages. I guess I'll have to actually pick it up the next time, but I'm still not buying cable, insurance, windows, siding, or getting my credit checked, meeting new "people", making a contribution to the policemen's fund, or going to a "free" dinner!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

elkfromabove said:


> Little Nessie said:
> 
> 
> > I've got most of that myself...but I'm only 100lbs so he'll prolly have to "help" me drag out my elk
> ...


On late season cow hunts, if you can't "drag" out your elk, its not worth shooting. Just wait and be patient. You can always find them closer to the road


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

elkfromabove said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> > MuleyCrazy said:
> ...


its possible though! It happens to me every year! I keep crossin my fingers and hopin this could finally be the year I draw something


----------

